# RF remote question



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Are most new devices RF ready? I would really love to place my components in a cabinet in the back of the theater. I almost have everything pick out and started thinking about the remote... If not what options would I have?


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I just started controlling my whole system using an RF extender with my Harmony 1100 - basically all of the signals are sent via RF to the "extender" which then sends out an IR signal to the equipment via small emitters.
I don't know about higher end remotes - but the Harmony ones don't connect directly to the equipment via RF.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

vettefetish said:


> Are most new devices RF ready? I would really love to place my components in a cabinet in the back of the theater. I almost have everything pick out and started thinking about the remote... If not what options would I have?


You will have to check the individual models to determine whether they feature the more common line of sight Infrared (IR) connectivity of if they feature RF connectivity.

The other option, as mentioned, is to get a hub that receives the IR signals and re-transmits RF.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

URC makes universal remotes that transmit RF To a hub, then ir to equipment. Be advised that gear with native RF only control (dish network) typically can't be controlled by a universal remote.


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look into this


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

To answer your question more directly, the answer is no, most new equipment is still controlled with IR signal, though some offer an RF attachment (UVERSE cable boxes for example )
Being an installer I can tell you that the most cost effective solution is a programmable "universal" remote with RF capability, of which there are several to choose, from moderately priced to really expensive... The Logitech Harmony series with the addition of the RF extender is affordable, easy to program and setup. I do recommend them for DIY's except for the 900 . I highly recommend the 890 (includes RF kit) or the 1100 + RF kit...
Note... when I say affordable in reguards to Harmony, know that the more advanced RF remotes solutions easily cost twice as much and generally require a professional to program it at additional cost....lddude:


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> To answer your question more directly, the answer is no, most new equipment is still controlled with IR signal, though some offer an RF attachment (UVERSE cable boxes for example )
> Being an installer I can tell you that the most cost effective solution is a programmable "universal" remote with RF capability, of which there are several to choose, from moderately priced to really expensive... The Logitech Harmony series with the addition of the RF extender is affordable, easy to program and setup. I do recommend them for DIY's except for the 900 . I highly recommend the 890 (includes RF kit) or the 1100 + RF kit...
> Note... when I say affordable in reguards to Harmony, know that the more advanced RF remotes solutions easily cost twice as much and generally require a professional to program it at additional cost....lddude:


Do you know if harmony supports any light controls? Really all I need to control is a receiver, blue ray, sat, projector, and would like to control lights. I need rf for the components because they're going to be behind me. just want to do it all with 1 remote


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes the 2 Harmony remotes I mentiones support RF with the extender. 1 is included with the 890 advanced. And yes there are codes available for certain dimmers with IR control . The Harmony can also learn codes if you have IR remotes for lighting or others....


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Yes the 2 Harmony remotes I mentiones support RF with the extender. 1 is included with the 890 advanced. And yes there are codes available for certain dimmers with IR control . The Harmony can also learn codes if you have IR remotes for lighting or others....


Ok, good to know. What is your opinion of RTI remotes?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

RTI is good. I really prefer URC because the programming is easier... at least for me


----------

